# 10/22 Ruger



## Baker (Feb 23, 2006)

I just recently purchased a 10/22 Ruger and a 3-9x40 scope which was sighted in there.Does anyone else have this gun and ow do you like it.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I have had mine for a few years, hardly anything stock about it anymore, new stock about all the acceseries you can get from cabelas. went out and used it tonight in fact, shot at some jack bunnies...didnt get any though. I have never had a scope on mine though.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Baker, if you type 10/22 into the search function here, I'll bet you'll get a lot of information about your new rifle. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Ruger 10/22 is the best .22 in the world, PERIOD!

I rank the 10/22 right with the 1911, the .45 ACP, the Remington 700, and the 7400, the .30-06 cartridge, the .22-250 cartridge, and Burris Optics. By know you guys know how I feel about these things!

In case it still isn't clear I love the 10/22!

:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

10/22 no scope is needed.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get a bore snake.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I hated mine and moved up to a Thompson Classic, but I know many people swear by it. If it fits, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> The Ruger 10/22 is the best .22 in the world, PERIOD!
> 
> I rank the 10/22 right with the 1911, the .45 ACP, the Remington 700, and the 7400, the .30-06 cartridge, the .22-250 cartridge, and Burris Optics. By know you guys know how I feel about these things!
> 
> ...


Stock for stock, the 10/22 isn't the best .22 out there.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

May I ask what is your opinion is?


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Sure, the 10/22 isn't the best .22LR rifle on the market. But dollar for dollar, it beats anything else out there. It also has one of the biggest aftermarkets, probably just behind the AR15 rifles and the 1911ACP. That aftermarket is one of its biggest strengths.

So yeah...an Anschutz will own one any day of the week. But honestly, who's willing to pay that much money?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's true there are more accessories available to modify the 10/22, but dollar for dollar and stock for stock even the little Marlin model 60 will out shoot the 10/22 all day long. By the time you get through modifying the Ruger there isn't much Ruger left in the gun.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have to agree with Gohon. The receiver and mags. are the only thing left on mine that is factory, with a Green Mtn. stainless fluted barrel, Fajen thumbhole stock, and Volquartsen trigger assembly. It now shoots great. I would stay away from the Butler Creek so called carbon barrel. I started with that and did not like it at all. Poor quality.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the 60 either, the construction again just feels too cheap. The ones that I've handled felt like the stock was made out of composite board.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Whether the Marlin 60 will take a Ruger 10/22 is debatable. It all depends on the individual rifles in question.

And yeah, there might not be much Ruger left, but at least you CAN go that far if you want.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> It's true there are more accessories available to modify the 10/22, but dollar for dollar and stock for stock even the little Marlin model 60 will out shoot the 10/22 all day long. By the time you get through modifying the Ruger there isn't much Ruger left in the gun.


Do what!?

:eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry Remington 7400 but it's true. The 10/22 is a fun gun which I have owned a couple in the past it and can be made into a class "A" shooter but stock out of the box the little cheap Marlin model 60 will out shoot it for accuracy. The model 60 I have at present is bone stock and will shoot half inch or a little less groups all day long at 50 yards. You will be hard pressed to find a 10/22 that will do that.


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Got my 10/22 for a graduation present from my grandfather 10 years ago. Bless his soul he's not here anymore. I don't have a scope on mine and have shot numerous coyotes,fox,badger,****,porcupine, and yes even a few carp up sunning themselves. Great gun!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Got my 10/22 for my 14th B-day some 20+ years ago. Got a lot of flack from my cousins who shot the Savage Model 24 .22/20ga. Within a couple of years, guess what was carried in the tractors on the farm?

The 10/22. Used on any vermin that cared to mess with the animals on the farm. From rats, to **** to coyotes and feral dogs. I haven't shot any coyote with it, but enough feral dogs have gone down with a 10/22 to not be concerned about a coyote.

For the longest time I shot it with a 4X bushnell .22 sportview. Turned out I needed glasses and the scope hid that fact from my parents. About 3 years ago I took the scope off finally and have had to learn how to use iron sights again. Been fine ever since with it.

IF you get a high capacity magazine, stay away from the Hot lips with the plastic feedlips. Get the ones with the cast feed lips. They are just more reliable.

Mine is still stock as I got is 20+ years ago and is working fine for me.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe I should clarify something I said. My comments were about accuracy out of the box and we were talking about semi autos. For a truck gun, tractor gun or just general plinking and hunting I would want the 10/22. Most other guns are to long and a little more fragile in some areas. But when you get down to squirrel head shots at 50-60 yards the 10/22 needs a little work to be consistent. But every little Marlin 60 I have owned has been bullseye accurate right out of the box. Maybe it is that micro groove rifling, I don't know. There was no intention to bad mouth the 10/22. Like I said I've owned a couple in the past and enjoyed them.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

for 20+ years that 10/22 has been making 50/60 yard headshots and bringing home tree rats, ending the rabbits that are eating the garden, feral dogs across the farm and whatever else we cared to shoot. We haven't done anything other than take it out of the box and zero it. And even that wasn't a big issue.

Baker,

You got yourself a good thing there, don't let anyone fool you. It will work for just about anything you would like to do while you learn to hunt and shoot. It is cheap and economical to shoot and reliable to boot. I would even go so far as to say try it without the scope for a while to get the iron sights down. It's more challenging, but a good way to start. I took my scope off and won't put one on my 12 yo daughters rifle for now.

Some of the dogs we have shot have been 80-100 pound labs that people dropped in the country. Get a pack of 4-5 and they will do lots of damage to a hog and chicken farm. A center-fire tends to penetrate too many walls. A shotgun with buck shot doesn't have the range. The 22 lr was just the ticket for vermin on the farm.

Try to avoid shouldered bullets like the Remington Yellow Jacket's and Vipers. I found mine didn't like to feed them. But you may still want to give a box a try. The CCI stinger rounds will do wonders out of it also.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Like I said, depending on what gun ya got...really, though, it's Ruger. The Ruger is a pricier gun, compared to the Marlin, so that's why I said dollar for dollar. If you want to calculate group size vs. cost, I'd call it a dead even. If you want to talk about just flat out holes in paper, there's no discussion.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Dave_w said:


> Like I said, depending on what gun ya got...really, though, it's Ruger. The Ruger is a pricier gun, compared to the Marlin, so that's why I said dollar for dollar. If you want to calculate group size vs. cost, I'd call it a dead even. If you want to talk about just flat out holes in paper, there's no discussion.


Guess I am not following you here.

The only money I have spent on my rifle is for a Ruger replacement sear and trigger my dumb 14 yo butt got a foolish idea to play with. It has more than done me right straight out of the box.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a love hate relationship with ruger 10/22 's mostly love as I have two of them one in 22lr and one in 22 magnum. The one thing I do not like is when I toatally field strip the rifle I always knock the zero off a bit and have to re zero the rifle!!


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I was referring to how much the extra accuracy was worth. The 60, in my very own humble opinion, will not outshoot something as well-made as a Ruger. But then again, the Ruger costs $220 new around here, while a 60 goes for $150 or so. 60 = cheap, sorta accurate. Ruger = a little more expensive, a little more accurate.


----------

